#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  mijn broertje is homo!

## bett

mensen, 

ik heb jullie hulp nodig. 

ik ben er achter gekomen dat mijn broertje van 18 jaar homo is. ik weet eerlijk gezegd niet hoe ik hier mee om moet gaan en hoe ik tegen hem moet doen!! 

ook heb ik veel gelezen op internet en lees heel veel verschillende dingen zoals dat het aangeboren is. maar ook dat het te maken kan hebben met een djinn, dat je eigenlijk bezeten bent. dat het in je hoofd zit. verder heb ik ook gelezen en weet ik eigenlijk dat dit niet acceptabel is volgens ons geloof. 

zijn er mensen die hier ervaringen mee hebben? wat kan ik het beste doen? hoe kan ik hem helpen en me zelf?

graag alleen serieuze reacties.

----------


## ton s

het is wetenschapppelijk bewezen dat het aangeboren is.En zeker geen ziekte.Het geloof en dat weet je is daar niet blij mee,maar er zijn in nederland 1 miljoen moslims en 6 % is van de zelfde sexe.Dus ruim 100.000 moslims zijn gay lesbi of bi.Tuurlijk word dit tegen gesproken door de gemiddelde moslim,maar soms is de waarheid hard.Ik wens je broertje alle wijsheid toe en ik hoop dat hij voor zijn geluk kiest en niet voor het geloof,want dan ga je een dubbelleven krijgen en dat is niet prettig je kan heel goed moslim zijn en tevens homosexueel.PS ik ben ook gay en heb voor me zelf gekozen en ben heel blij

----------


## meisje1992

> mensen, 
> 
> ik heb jullie hulp nodig. 
> 
> ik ben er achter gekomen dat mijn broertje van 18 jaar homo is. ik weet eerlijk gezegd niet hoe ik hier mee om moet gaan en hoe ik tegen hem moet doen!! 
> 
> ook heb ik veel gelezen op internet en lees heel veel verschillende dingen zoals dat het aangeboren is. maar ook dat het te maken kan hebben met een djinn, dat je eigenlijk bezeten bent. dat het in je hoofd zit. verder heb ik ook gelezen en weet ik eigenlijk dat dit niet acceptabel is volgens ons geloof. 
> 
> zijn er mensen die hier ervaringen mee hebben? wat kan ik het beste doen? hoe kan ik hem helpen en me zelf?
> ...



Lastig is dat, tegenwoordig is dat doodnormaal een marokkaanse homo. In amsterdam heb je er duizende ik kende eentje van vroeger die ook homo is. Zijn ouders zijn er ook achter gekomen en hij is gewoon het huis uitgezett. Er valt niks te doen meid je kan niet tegen hem zeggen dat ie op meisjes moet vallen. Het is zijn gevoel, daar kan hij niks aan doen. Al zou hij zelf daar verandering in willen brengen het zal hem niet lukken.

----------


## ton s

heel verstandig antwoord meisje 1992.een voorbeeld voor velen

----------


## AgressieveTurk

De Islaam loopt voorop de wetenschap en elke keer ontdekt de wetenschap weer wat eeuwenlang al in de Quran staat.

Dus vanuit dit punt zien we dat het niet aangeboren is.

"We also sent Lut : He said to his people : "Do ye commit lewdness such as no people in creation (ever) committed before you? For ye practice your lusts on men in preference to women: ye are indeed a people transgressing beyond bounds." Qur'an 7:80-81 

80. En Lot, toen hij tot zijn volk zeide: "Pleegt gij een gruweldaad zoals niemand ter wereld ooit vََoor u pleegde?"
81. "Gij nadert met wellust mannen, in plaats van vrouwen. Neen, gij zijt een volk dat de perken te buiten gaat." 

Maar ik ga hier geen discussie voeren wel of niet met ongelovigen.

Bett als hij weet dat jij het dus weet... dan is het misschien alvast goed dat hij begint met praktiseren en de gevoelens onderdrukt.

Gevoelens hebben in de Islam is geen zonde. Wel de daad ervan... Dus ik voel of heb drang voor zina maar bega dit niet. Ik strijd tegen mijn lusten en zo dient hij het ook te doen.

Wel is het belangrijk dat hij erkend dat dit niet de natuurlijke aanleg is Al-fitra..

Indien hij het erkend en ook beseft dat het fout is en hij begint te praktiseren dan zal het hopelijk stukken beter gaan. 

Niet dat hij dan nog eventueel met mannen nog chat/date/belt en tegelijk praktiseert..'t zelfde geldt overigens ook voor hetero's.

Je kan niet dagelijks tussen vrouwen zitten in de kroeg en dan maar ervan uitgaan dat je geen zina begaat toch?

En over dat bezetenheid heb ik eerder ook gehoord.. Dat een vrouwelijke djinn een man kan bezetten en zodoende heeft de vrouwelijke djinn behoefte aan een man en dat botst dan.. 

Een geleerde raadplegen is denk ik het beste. Laat hem veel quran reciteren veel bidden en jij/jullie hem erbij steunen.

Ik heb persoonlijk iemand gekend die nu getrouwd is wie gay gevoelens had maar nu totaal afstand ervan heeft genomen...

Succes ermee.

----------


## ton s

ik wist dat deze reatie ging komeN,maar het het proces van het 'anders' zijn begint in de baarmoeder,het heeft heel simpel met testeron te maken wat de moeder aanmaakt tijden de zwangerschap En ik als homo heb ik te weing testestron gekregen tijdens de zwangerschap van nijn Moeder,waardoor ik homo ben..Dus nogmaals het is aan geboren en geen ziekte.EN het feit dat ik een aantal gay homos ken die met familie ,geloof en zichzelf zelf worstelen.Ze moeten onderduiken voor hun familie alleen op het feit wie ze zijn.
IK begrijp niet dat het onderkent word als ik Casablanca of marrakesch beN,dan merk ik geen homohaat,waarom hier wel..
Ik wil zeggen dat noslim en gay goed samen kan gaan.Tenslotte zijn we allemmaal een kind van god,
Wie of wat je ook bent,het blijft wel je kind of je broer

----------


## AgressieveTurk

Ik denk niet dat t de juiste plek is om te gaan discussiren over wel of niet aangeboren.

Ik begrijp dat een ongelovige de wetenschap als maatstaf neemt en dat is goed je recht. 
Een moslim dient dat te doen met de Quran/Sunnah die voorop op de wetenschap loopt.. 

http://www.scienceislam.com/

En homo haat heeft vaak te maken met cultuur en weinig met religie. 
In mijn cultuur word een herone dealer wel geaccepteerd terwijl hij mede verantwoordelijk is voor misschien wel duizenden moorden en of verslavingen .

Indien men dus homo's zou verafschuwen omwille van Allah omwille van de Islam dan zouden ze dat met elk soort daad horen te doen.

Maar dat is een geheel ander topic.. bett vroeg hulp..ik heb mijn best gedaan..jij ook toch?
Ik twijfel niet aan je goede intenties.

Ik zal verder ook niet meer proberen te reageren op welles aangeboren niettus aangeboren.

----------


## meisje1992

> heel verstandig antwoord meisje 1992.een voorbeeld voor velen


dankjewell.

----------


## ton s

kan jij me uitleggen wat het verschil is tussen cultuur en religie ?

Maar ik heb ook begrepen dat de islam staat voor liefde en saamhorigheid.
Ik zie dit niet op deze manier,maar ook niet hoe de islam/koran zich in de wereld
laat zien.

----------


## nl moslima

Een moslim hoort niemand te veroordelen, dat is aan Allah.. Dus laat hem niet vallen in deze, voor hem waarschijnlijk ook, erg moeilijke situatie. 
Wat ik zou doen indien hij zich met het geloof bezig houdt..geef hem de nodige informatie. Maar wat hij ook beslist, laat hem niet vallen, het is je bloedeigen broer, wees er voor hem. Dit hoeft niet te zeggen dat je zijn beslissingen goed hoeft te keuren.

----------


## AgressieveTurk

> kan jij me uitleggen wat het verschil is tussen cultuur en religie ?
> 
> Maar ik heb ook begrepen dat de islam staat voor liefde en saamhorigheid.
> Ik zie dit niet op deze manier,maar ook niet hoe de islam/koran zich in de wereld
> laat zien.



Indien je oprecht bent met je vragen kan je een lokale moskee bezoeken.

Je weet er weinig over dus is dat denk ik t beste...

Succes met je zoektocht en moge Allah je leiden.
Amin

----------


## The grower

De bijbel is slechts de BIJ bel, GOD is de hoofdbel ;-)

----------


## ton s

> De Islaam loopt voorop de wetenschap en elke keer ontdekt de wetenschap weer wat eeuwenlang al in de Quran staat.
> 
> Dus vanuit dit punt zien we dat het niet aangeboren is.
> 
> "We also sent Lut : He said to his people : "Do ye commit lewdness such as no people in creation (ever) committed before you? For ye practice your lusts on men in preference to women: ye are indeed a people transgressing beyond bounds." Qur'an 7:80-81 
> 
> 80. En Lot, toen hij tot zijn volk zeide: "Pleegt gij een gruweldaad zoals niemand ter wereld ooit vََoor u pleegde?"
> 81. "Gij nadert met wellust mannen, in plaats van vrouwen. Neen, gij zijt een volk dat de perken te buiten gaat." 
> 
> ...




Die persoon waar jij het over hebt die hetero is 'geworden" staat waarschijnlijk een dubbelleven te lijden en zijn vrouw te belazeren.Ik ken genoeg marokaanse mannen die in die situatie zitten.Diep triest anno 2013

----------


## ton s

[QUOTE=nl moslima;5186543]Een moslim hoort niemand te veroordelen, dat is aan Allah.. Dus laat hem niet vallen in deze, voor hem waarschijnlijk ook, erg moeilijke situatie. 
Wat ik zou doen indien hij zich met het geloof bezig houdt..geef hem de nodige informatie. Maar wat hij ook beslist, laat hem niet vallen, het is je bloedeigen broer, wees er voor hem. Dit hoeft niet te zeggen dat je zijn beslissingen goed hoeft te keuren.[/QUOTE
Het is wetenschappelijk bewezen dat het aangeboren is.Zelf ben ik ook gay.En inderdaad ook wij zijn een kind van Allah of God.Ben zelf ook in Marrakesh geweest en inderdaad daar gaan ze veel makkelijker om met het "anders" zijn.En hier in Amsterdam is het een isseu

----------


## Pega

[QUOTE=ton s;5218832]


> Een moslim hoort niemand te veroordelen, dat is aan Allah.. Dus laat hem niet vallen in deze, voor hem waarschijnlijk ook, erg moeilijke situatie. 
> Wat ik zou doen indien hij zich met het geloof bezig houdt..geef hem de nodige informatie. Maar wat hij ook beslist, laat hem niet vallen, het is je bloedeigen broer, wees er voor hem. Dit hoeft niet te zeggen dat je zijn beslissingen goed hoeft te keuren.[/QUOTE
> Het is wetenschappelijk bewezen dat het aangeboren is.Zelf ben ik ook gay.En inderdaad ook wij zijn een kind van Allah of God.Ben zelf ook in Marrakesh geweest en inderdaad daar gaan ze veel makkelijker om met het "anders" zijn.En hier in Amsterdam is het een isseu


gaan moslims ook alle westersr wetenschapgeloven? Het is niet moeilijk. Allah heeft de mense zo gemaakt dat de man op de vrouw valt en bevrucht. Homo en lesbi zijn er door de media en ook dus illumimati. In de islam staat dat de homo in zijn graf van binnen zal branden tot de des oordeels. Homo moeten kinderen adopteren of lesbi inplante. Als homo toch 'normaal' zijn dan had allah daarvoor gezorgt. En klopt homo zijn gepakt door de djie's je moet gwn veel rexiteren. Of er tegen vecht. Je moet je roer helpen. Maar om hetro te worden. Als je homo bent en je hebt mss ruzie met je vrouw maar als jij je best doet zal allah je bent open armen verwelkomem. En geloof die bullshit niet 'je moet gewoon gelukkig leven ervan genieten' want een echte moslim vind het leven hell en de dood de hemel.

----------


## ton s

[QUOTE=Pega;5219686]


> gaan moslims ook alle westersr wetenschapgeloven? Het is niet moeilijk. Allah heeft de mense zo gemaakt dat de man op de vrouw valt en bevrucht. Homo en lesbi zijn er door de media en ook dus illumimati. In de islam staat dat de homo in zijn graf van binnen zal branden tot de des oordeels. Homo moeten kinderen adopteren of lesbi inplante. Als homo toch 'normaal' zijn dan had allah daarvoor gezorgt. En klopt homo zijn gepakt door de djie's je moet gwn veel rexiteren. Of er tegen vecht. Je moet je roer helpen. Maar om hetro te worden. Als je homo bent en je hebt mss ruzie met je vrouw maar als jij je best doet zal allah je bent open armen verwelkomem. En geloof die bullshit niet 'je moet gewoon gelukkig leven ervan genieten' want een echte moslim vind het leven hell en de dood de hemel.


wat een Nederlands ik begrijp er niets van

----------


## Loubnalulu

Allereerst wil ik zeggen dat ik een ieders antwoord en denkwijze respecteer.

Mijn advies is om gewoon van je broer te houden en hem te respecteren zolang hij dat bij jou ook doet.

Ik denk namelijk dat jouw broertje net als jij veel van jouw ouders en van jou houdt.
Ik kan niet geloven dat hij het voor zijn eigen plezier riskeert om alles kwijt te raken alleen vanwege het feit dat hij verliefd is op iemand van hetzelfde geslacht.
Homo's willen dit vaak zelf ook niet eens, juist omdat het zo in strijd is met wat zij geloven en aangeleerd zijn.
Dit betekent niet dat een homo een ongelovige is. Niemand kan kijken in iemands hoofd of hart, en goede intenties ziet alleen Allah.

Wij kunnen iets verafschuwen waar Allah iets heel goeds in ziet. 
Dat jouw broertje iets doet wat niet mag betekent niet dat hij een slecht mens is die nooit iets goeds doet en geen juiste intenties heeft.

Je hoeft het niet eens te zijn met je broertje, maar respecteer hem. 

Zo zijn er zoveel zaken in het leven die in strijd zijn met zoals het eigenlijk zou moeten.
Iedereen is verantwoordelijk voor zijn eigen daden en keuzes.
Wat een ander doet daar hebben wij als mensen niks over te zeggen. 
Zolang iemand jouw geen kwaad doet en jouw niet slecht behandelt heb je geen reden om iemand niet te respecteren en vriendelijk te behandelen.

Ik wens jou en jouw familie veel succes met deze kwestie.

----------


## Pega

> het is wetenschapppelijk bewezen dat het aangeboren is.En zeker geen ziekte.Het geloof en dat weet je is daar niet blij mee,maar er zijn in nederland 1 miljoen moslims en 6 % is van de zelfde sexe.Dus ruim 100.000 moslims zijn gay lesbi of bi.Tuurlijk word dit tegen gesproken door de gemiddelde moslim,maar soms is de waarheid hard.Ik wens je broertje alle wijsheid toe en ik hoop dat hij voor zijn geluk kiest en niet voor het geloof,want dan ga je een dubbelleven krijgen en dat is niet prettig je kan heel goed moslim zijn en tevens homosexueel.PS ik ben ook gay en heb voor me zelf gekozen en ben heel blij


WHAT LEES IK DAAR KIES VOOR JEZELF NIET VOOR JE GELOOF "jezelf" is tijdelijk het hiernamaals dat is wat telt dus je verwerpt je godsdienst voor 30-80 jaartjes beetje happines astaghfoerla astaghfoerla en astaghfoerla ga bidden en vraag voor verging bij allah je zou je moeder moeten kunnen doden als je daarmee paradijs krijgt en jij wilt gay zijn en vabinnenuit branden in hell tot de dag des oordeels? dan denk bij u ELHMAR

----------


## ton s

Ik geloof niet in de hel of paradijs of hemel.Ik leef nu en maak er het beste van,tuurlijk maak ik ook fouten.maar die maakt iedereen.Niemand is perfect.En dat ik me daarboven moet gaan verantwoorden daar geloof ik helemaal niet in.Respect die dat wel doen,maar het is niet mijn ding.

----------


## BoerHarms

Beter een liefdevolle homo dan een moordlustige hetero

----------


## ton s

Nogmaals ik hoef geen paradijs,en ik zie wel waar ik terecht Ik ben niet bang voor de dood,maar zoals jij het formuleert kan ik me voorstellen dat mensen bang worden en het heel eng vinden ,want stel je voor als........Nogmaals dit is niet mijn ding,en mijn moeder is al overleden.Als er dan toch iets is,dan hoop ik mijn moeder weer te zien.

----------


## sayfullah2013

jij loopt mensen te misleiden!!! je raad haar broertje zijn gevoelens boven zijn geloof te plaatsen!! waarom zeg je niet dat die voor zijn geloof moet kiezen dan leid die ook geen dubbelleven. meid wat ik je aanraad is om met je broertje te praten hij moet vrezen voor de hel want dat is zijn eindbestemming als die hier door mee gaat. 

homo zijn is een ziekte die in je kop word gedrukt door de maatschappij en media het zit allemaal tussen je oren ze laten je geloven dat het de normaalste zaak is en dat het helemaal niet erg is om homo te zijn.600 jaar geleden waren er geen homo's omdat niemand dat kende. deze kufar laten de grootste zondes als iets positiefs lijken en dit is nog maar het begin. laat je broertje toevlucht zoeken bij allah en hem om genade smeken dat is de enige uitweg.

----------


## ton s

Dank voor je reactie.Allereerst wil iedereen vanaf zijn jeugd .....kinderen een huis en gelukkig zijn.En hetero.Maar in de pubertijd of soms al eerder kan je als persoon voelen dat jij als jongen eigenlijk jongens leuker vindt.In het begin denk je het gaat wel "over". Maar het gevoel gaat niet over,en dan zeker als je moslim bent is er een probleem.Je familie,vrienden en natuurlijk het geloof.Want je hebt als moslim geleerd dat gay zijn in de gemeenschap niet echt lekker ligt,En dan komt het moment dat je het moet gaan vertellen tegen je ouders en de rest.En als je dan merkt dat het geloof je in de weg zit,en dat het alleen problemen geeft{ belachelijk maar helaas waar}dan moet je keuze maken kies ik voor me geluk en ga me eigen weg of je kiest voor het geloof en je familie.Ik heb nooit die keus hoeven maken {ik geloof niet}Tenslotte snap ik niet dat ouders hun kind kunnen verstoten om dat ze gay zijn.Het is en blijft je kind.

----------


## sayfullah2013

aangezien jij ongelovelig bent zal je de denkwijze van een moslim nooit begrijpen, moslims hechten heel veel waarde aan hun geloof. een moslim verkiest geluk in het hiernamaals boven aardse geluk omdat aan aardse geluk een einde komt. en als jij ervoor kiest om als homo door het leven te gaan dan is het gegarandeerd dat je de geluk in het hiernamaals op je buik kan schrijven. moslim en homo zijn bestaat niet als je homo bent ben je geen moslim.

----------


## Kefta.

Homofilie is niet aangeboren.

Hoe weet je dat ie homo is?

----------


## ton s

Homo zijn s geen keuze of een beslissing. Het s zo als het s.

----------


## ton s

Een homo in de familie geeft wel gezelligheid

----------


## BoerHarms

> aangezien jij ongelovelig bent zal je de denkwijze van een moslim nooit begrijpen, moslims hechten heel veel waarde aan hun geloof. een moslim verkiest geluk in het hiernamaals boven aardse geluk omdat aan aardse geluk een einde komt. en als jij ervoor kiest om als homo door het leven te gaan dan is het gegarandeerd dat je de geluk in het hiernamaals op je buik kan schrijven. moslim en homo zijn bestaat niet als je homo bent ben je geen moslim.



Je moest eens weten hoeveel homo moslims er zijn, helaas leef je in een glazen huis en niet in de ware wereld.

----------


## BoerHarms

> Homofilie is niet aangeboren.
> 
> Hoe weet je dat ie homo is?


moet je nog maar eens een beetje googlen.

Of wil je zeggen dat de perfecte vrouw en perfecte man bestaat.

maar ok, jij mag geloven wat je wilt, ik laat je ook de vrijheid dit te geloven

----------


## BoerHarms

> jij loopt mensen te misleiden!!! je raad haar broertje zijn gevoelens boven zijn geloof te plaatsen!! waarom zeg je niet dat die voor zijn geloof moet kiezen dan leid die ook geen dubbelleven. meid wat ik je aanraad is om met je broertje te praten hij moet vrezen voor de hel want dat is zijn eindbestemming als die hier door mee gaat. 
> 
> homo zijn is een ziekte die in je kop word gedrukt door de maatschappij en media het zit allemaal tussen je oren ze laten je geloven dat het de normaalste zaak is en dat het helemaal niet erg is om homo te zijn.600 jaar geleden waren er geen homo's omdat niemand dat kende. deze kufar laten de grootste zondes als iets positiefs lijken en dit is nog maar het begin. laat je broertje toevlucht zoeken bij allah en hem om genade smeken dat is de enige uitweg.


Homogevoelens is een defect in je DNA , 

Homos bestaan er zoalang er al geschiedenis is, kijk alleen maar eens bij de oude Grieken.
google maar eens Dancing boys in Afganistan


als er niet over gesproken wordt wilt ook niet zeggen dat het niet bestaat

----------


## salwa xxx

Hy is homo? het enige wat ik kan zeggen is dat het niet erg is zolang hij dat niet in daden handelt. Daarmee bedoel ik dat hy verliefd kan zijn maar zijn gevoelens moet tegenhouden, want dit is nou eenmaal zijn test. ALleen hij beslist hoe hy zal handelen. dus insha allah zal hij de kracht hebben om zulke lusten te weerstaan en ik hoop uit de grond van mijn hart dat hy op allah vertrouwd!! Verder wens ik hem veel sbarr! En moge allah hem helpen amienn

----------


## PedroSuarez

Er zijn genoeg homoseksuelen moslims, misschien kan hij eens met wat andere mensen daar over praten, je hebt een site speciaal voor homoseksuelen moslims je kan eens kijken op gayhalal.com

----------


## niggger

Waar maak jij je zorgen!!
Het is zijn leven... zorg dat jouw leven in orde blijft.. laat hem aan zijn scheppper over..

----------


## ton s

De gemiddelde homo mannen zijn heel gezellig,en dan je een feestje mee bouwen.Je blijft een kind van god. Ook god heeft de homo op aarde gezet.hij moet gaan voor zijn geluk en lullig,maar waar schijt aan alles.ik wens je broer een leuke vriend toe

----------


## muhammedsadiq

weteschap is leugen. islam is waarheid.

----------


## ton s

Het is trouwens weteNschap en islam is oorlog,

----------


## Mevr.Undercover

RT , alsof je gaat veroordelen & het dan gaat helpen zulke mensen kowedd.

----------


## SuriMami33

Je word gewoon zo geboren..dus accepteer het gewoon steun hem.

----------


## ton s

[QUOTE=Pega;5219686]


> gaan moslims ook alle westersr wetenschapgeloven? Het is niet moeilijk. Allah heeft de mense zo gemaakt dat de man op de vrouw valt en bevrucht. Homo en lesbi zijn er door de media en ook dus illumimati. In de islam staat dat de homo in zijn graf van binnen zal branden tot de des oordeels. Homo moeten kinderen adopteren of lesbi inplante. Als homo toch 'normaal' zijn dan had allah daarvoor gezorgt. En klopt homo zijn gepakt door de djie's je moet gwn veel rexiteren. Of er tegen vecht. Je moet je roer helpen. Maar om hetro te worden. Als je homo bent en je hebt mss ruzie met je vrouw maar als jij je best doet zal allah je bent open armen verwelkomem. En geloof die bullshit niet 'je moet gewoon gelukkig leven ervan genieten' want een echte moslim vind het leven hell en de dood de hemel.


 je bent gestoord man,de meeste mannen die zich zo heftig uitlaten over de homo.Ben je zo boos ,omdat jij ook "die" gevoelens hebt voor de zelfde sexe?

----------


## pizatie

heel erg dit voor jou en de familie. meschien het beste uit huis zetten of laten na kijken bij de dokter ofzo

----------


## adiill

als kje in de islam geloof kan je nooit homo zijn ! dombos

----------


## Kefta.

> Je word gewoon zo geboren..dus accepteer het gewoon steun hem.


Onzin

----------


## pizatie

niemand word als homo geboren.

----------


## BoerHarms

> niemand word als homo geboren.


Als jij daar maar in geloofd is het prima voor jou, dan ben je tenminste tevereden en heb je voor je zelfgelijk gehaald

----------


## Nederlandertje

> mensen, 
> 
> ik heb jullie hulp nodig. 
> 
> ik ben er achter gekomen dat mijn broertje van 18 jaar homo is. ik weet eerlijk gezegd niet hoe ik hier mee om moet gaan en hoe ik tegen hem moet doen!! 
> 
> ook heb ik veel gelezen op internet en lees heel veel verschillende dingen zoals dat het aangeboren is. maar ook dat het te maken kan hebben met een djinn, dat je eigenlijk bezeten bent. dat het in je hoofd zit. verder heb ik ook gelezen en weet ik eigenlijk dat dit niet acceptabel is volgens ons geloof. 
> 
> zijn er mensen die hier ervaringen mee hebben? wat kan ik het beste doen? hoe kan ik hem helpen en me zelf?
> ...


Ondanks dat hij nu homo is is hij nog steeds dezelfde persoon dus zou je hem gewoon hetzelfde moeten behandelen.

----------


## Ahnthighoon

De fout ligt gewoon bij de ouders, als ze geen kinderen hadden verwekt, had er nooit een homo geweest in hun gezin. Dus ik raad de Moslim wereld aan vooral geen kinderen te maken.

Of misschien nog beter, wel kinderen krijgen maar niet zeuren als er eentje anders is. En uit huis zetten is uit den boze, je bloedeigen kind uit huis zetten omdat de ouders hem of haar verkeerde genen heeft meegegeven.
En vooral niet de schuld bij het kind leggen, het leven zou toch zo mooi kunnen zijn.
Maak het dan mooi, en laat een ieder zijn eigen leven leiden

En normaal tegen 'm doen gewoon zoals je met de anderen ook om gaat

----------


## LAMOERISAN

Ik heb de uitzending gezien van Afghanistaanse dans"meisjes". Jongetjes dus. Die verkracht worden, uitgeleend worden is dit homosexualiteit? Nee. frustratie vanwege sex, angst om een kind van een ander op te voeden. Volgens mij zijn de hollanders hier al 50 jaar overheen, wanneer worden wij nog eens modern?

----------


## LAMOERISAN

Je bent zo geboren, thats it. En dan de dans"meisjes" is Afghanistan? Islamitisch maar ze neuken allemaal met jongetjes. Kun je dit nu goedkeuren

----------


## LAMOERISAN

We worden uitgemaakt voor schapen- en geitenneukers en laten we eerlijk zijn, dan zijn wij. Wij kunnen door ons geloof op geen enkele normale manier omgaan met vrouwen. Waarom die kaaskoppen wel? Wat zijn zij beter? Wat kunnen wij hieraan verbeteren en onze vrouwen een plaats in de westerse maatschappij geven

----------


## BoerHarms

> Je bent zo geboren, thats it. En dan de dans"meisjes" is Afghanistan? Islamitisch maar ze neuken allemaal met jongetjes. Kun je dit nu goedkeuren


Je moet wel weten wat je doet,als je de manneliefde wilt bedrijven dan met instemming van je partner of whatever , 

neuken met jongetjes is ver uit de boze.

----------


## BoerHarms

> niemand word als homo geboren.




Perfecte Man en Perfecte Vrouw bestaan niet , alles ligt er tussen.

Waarom kan je niet met deze gevoelens geboren zijn ? Maar laat de homos toch, als je de manneliefde willen bedrijven en daarbij niemand schade aanrichten. Whatever.

Geloven hebben hekel aan homos, omdat geloven nazaten willen produceren om maar zoveel mogelijk volgelingen te krijgen, veel volgelingen is macht. Daarom accepteren vele geloven dit niet.

----------


## faatjeUSG

Een keer was ik bij een lezing van vrouwen, dus was er een vrouw bij die de vraag had: Moet ik mijn zoon beschouwen als moslim, terwijl hij gevoelens heeft voor het zelfde geslachte. De lezeres was duidelijk van haar stuk gebracht, maar antwoorde: Allah (swt) heeft gezegd dat een jongen of meisje die voor het zelfde geslacht vallen, moet strijden tegen zijn gevoelens en daarna opent allah (als het ware) een nieuw hart in de lichaam van de jongen en dan valt hij op het geslacht die alla (swt) accepteerd.
Dit zijn niet mijn woorden, maar ik vertel alleen wat ik weet door een lezing.

----------


## Nis2800

Salam, hoe weet je eigenlijk dat hij homo is?
En in de Islam is dit een grote zonde. Het werd wetenschappelijk bewezen dat "homo zijn" niet kan, dat het eigenlijk een psychologische probleem is. Probeer met u broer te praten en hem te zeggen dat homo zijn haram is. Salam.

----------


## Yasmine_vdb

Hoe kwam je er achter dat hij homo is

----------


## Lailamarmita

Ik zou met hemgaan praten vragen of hij ergens mee zit. Gevoel dat hij heeft kan niet veranderd worden hij is hoe hij is.

----------


## nambipro4

> Ik zou met hemgaan praten vragen of hij ergens mee zit. Gevoel dat hij heeft kan niet veranderd worden hij is hoe hij is.


gewoon nee denk jij echt dat hij tegen zijn zus of broer gaat zeggen ja ik ben homo

----------


## Lailamarmita

> gewoon nee denk jij echt dat hij tegen zijn zus of broer gaat zeggen ja ik ben homo


Nee dat begrijp ik. Ik weet natuurlijk niet hoe goed de band is tussen hun. Maar praten is t enige wat je kunt doen en niet vooroordelen.

----------


## nambipro4

> Nee dat begrijp ik. Ik weet natuurlijk niet hoe goed de band is tussen hun. Maar praten is t enige wat je kunt doen en niet vooroordelen.


of er voor zorgen dat ie porno bekijkt, nee dit is geen grap, als je verstiekem porno opzet en je verstopt, kijken of zr/dr broertje het gaat kijke nof niet zo weet je of ie gay si of niet lol NEE DIT IS SERIEUS

----------


## Lailamarmita

> of er voor zorgen dat ie porno bekijkt, nee dit is geen grap, als je verstiekem porno opzet en je verstopt, kijken of zr/dr broertje het gaat kijke nof niet zo weet je of ie gay si of niet lol NEE DIT IS SERIEUS


Wat is dat nou weer voor een reactie.
Misschien moet jij dat maar gaan kijken maar de topicstarter heeft hier dus helemaal niks aan. Aan zo een reactie.

----------


## nambipro4

> Wat is dat nou weer voor een reactie.
> Misschien moet jij dat maar gaan kijken maar de topicstarter heeft hier dus helemaal niks aan. Aan zo een reactie.


oke ik ga eerlijk zeggen dat was wel een beetje troll

----------


## magna12

Heftig zeg.

----------


## cummonisto

Als je zus lesbi is, dan is de feest compleet.

----------


## lena999

Gewoon omarmen, hij kan hier niks aan doen. Ergens kun je het zien als een ziekte omdat hij te weinig testosteron heeft gekregen. Maar dan nog hij heeft hier niet voor gekozen. Hij is een mens zoals ieder ander die inderdaad god heeft gemaakt. Haram misschien maar niet zijn keus. Om dan maar te zeggen hij moet deze verleiding weerstaan en met een vrouw trouwen waaar hij nooit dezelfde gevoelens voor zou krijgen. Probeer het zelf maar eeens als hetero je valt op vrouwen maar dit is haram dus moet je maar een man nemen. Get real aub te ziek voor woorden. Gebruik aub jullie hersens god heeft deze mensen gemaakt waarom om hun te testen om te kijken of ze de verleiding kunnen weerstaan, ziek noem ik dat als je zo denkt. Maar goed wens alle homoseksuele het beste. Laat je niks wijsmaken.

----------


## lena999

> heel erg dit voor jou en de familie. meschien het beste uit huis zetten of laten na kijken bij de dokter ofzo


Nakijken bij de dokter hhh hoop niet dat je serieus bent .

----------


## lena999

> jij loopt mensen te misleiden!!! je raad haar broertje zijn gevoelens boven zijn geloof te plaatsen!! waarom zeg je niet dat die voor zijn geloof moet kiezen dan leid die ook geen dubbelleven. meid wat ik je aanraad is om met je broertje te praten hij moet vrezen voor de hel want dat is zijn eindbestemming als die hier door mee gaat. 
> 
> homo zijn is een ziekte die in je kop word gedrukt door de maatschappij en media het zit allemaal tussen je oren ze laten je geloven dat het de normaalste zaak is en dat het helemaal niet erg is om homo te zijn.600 jaar geleden waren er geen homo's omdat niemand dat kende. deze kufar laten de grootste zondes als iets positiefs lijken en dit is nog maar het begin. laat je broertje toevlucht zoeken bij allah en hem om genade smeken dat is de enige uitweg.


Laat je nakijken aub. Die mensen kunnen er totaal niks aan doen. Misschien een ziekte maar niet iets waar ze voor gekozen hebben. Ze zijn wel degelijk zo geboren. Smeken waarvoor god heeft dit toch zo gemaakt, zij hebben hier echt niet voor gekozen. Dus smeek aub dat niemand zo geboren wordt. Bekrompen mensen allemaal. Heb niks tegen geloof maar je kunt ook je hersens gebruiken.

----------

